# PSU suggestion for my system



## monkey (Sep 23, 2015)

Time has come to replace my aging PSU and I am not able decide on the capacity and model.

My system is as per my signature attached to APC BR1000-IN UPS. I have tried various PSU calculators on the net and the suggestion has been from 450W to 650W (which is a wide range!!). I personally want to go for Corsair RM550 or RM650 PSU (due to performance, brand and service) but cannot decide among them.

Can somebody please help me decide on the same?

PS: I will moderately overclock my system in the future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2015)

What is your budget and do you want a modular PSU?


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 23, 2015)

monkey said:


> Time has come to replace my aging PSU and I am not able decide on the capacity and model.
> 
> My system is as per my signature attached to APC BR1000-IN UPS. I have tried various PSU calculators on the net and the suggestion has been from 450W to 650W (which is a wide range!!). I personally want to go for Corsair RM550 or RM650 PSU (due to performance, brand and service) but cannot decide among them.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Just a suggestion, if you are planning for future proof or upgrade the system; you need to choose the high wattage Power supply unit. 

For future proofing, after you add the new component in the system then you really need a higher wattage PSU. The minimum requirement for Future proof rig PSU is 600 or 650W.

Good Luck


----------



## dekaron (Sep 23, 2015)

Corsair PSUs are re-branded Seasonic and CWT PSUs, Seasonic is the best with fantastic warranty especially X series if you can afford it.

Its better to go for 650W for single GPU future proofing also fully modular for better cable management


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2015)

Seasonic M12II 620w -6900.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic M12II-620 EVO M12II Series 620-Watt Modular Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings


----------



## monkey (Sep 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What is your budget and do you want a modular PSU?



I am OK with 7-7.5k PSU if its worth. I'll prefer modular PSU (if I can afford it) for better cable management.



DK_WD said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a suggestion, if you are planning for future proof or upgrade the system; you need to choose the high wattage Power supply unit.
> 
> ...



I thought of 650W PSU too but then if I go for Intel procs in future then my overall power requirement will go even below current AMD based system. Hence I kept 550W as an option.



dekaron said:


> Corsair PSUs are re-branded Seasonic and CWT PSUs, Seasonic is the best with fantastic warranty especially X series if you can afford it.
> 
> Its better to go for 650W for single GPU future proofing also fully modular for better cable management



I thought of Seasonic too but then I am not sure about warranty and service provider (should the need arise).



bssunilreddy said:


> Seasonic M12II 620w -6900.
> 
> Link:Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic M12II-620 EVO M12II Series 620-Watt Modular Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings



Will consider it. Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Corsair PSUs are re-branded *Seasonic and CWT PSUs*, Seasonic is the best with fantastic warranty especially X series if you can afford it.
> 
> Its better to go for 650W for single GPU future proofing also fully modular for better cable management



that is not fully correct. majority of those are made by CWT, but there is GreatWall,Flextronix and chicony(most products of this oem are discontinued if i am correct.)

- - - Updated - - -

@ op, i would recommend seasonic g650/550. although, corsair's support will be superior to seasonic.
also make sure that when you get a seasonic psu online, make sure the seller is overclockerszone. otherwise you will face problems with warranty. there are also cases where people got some other psus(seasonic made) after rma-ing their psu.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 24, 2015)

> I thought of 650W PSU too but then if I go for Intel procs in future then my overall power requirement will go even below current AMD based system. Hence I kept 550W as an option.



Hi there,

I agree with you, for basic Intel configuration; there is no need for High wattage PSU. For ease of mind and future proof rig, I would suggest you to go with the high wattage PSU like 600W. With that in future, you can upgrade the other peripheral components like SSD, HDD and GPU.


----------



## monkey (Sep 24, 2015)

My current rig is working on Corsair VX550 without any problem. Hence I'll prefer 550W PSU and save some money. I will not upgrade my SSD, HDD and GPU in the near future and hence feel no need to go for higher rated PSU. Seasonic 620W is the highest I'll go for. Also I have to check the maximum wattage PSU my UPS can handle.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2015)

Why are you upgrading your PSU ?


----------



## monkey (Sep 24, 2015)

Showing signs of wearing. I have to press power button for 2-3 seconds before it comes to life. The capacitors have become weak. Same thing had happened during my previous Antec PSU which died suddenly after this phase. My current PSU is over 5 years old so this behaviour should be expected.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2015)

monkey said:


> Showing signs of wearing. I have to press power button for 2-3 seconds before it comes to life. The capacitors have become weak. Same thing had happened during my previous Antec PSU which died suddenly after this phase. My current PSU is over 5 years old so this behaviour should be expected.



Thanks for the info. I would know when my PSU goes bad.

My next upgrade seems to be RM series or Seasonic.


----------



## monkey (Oct 13, 2015)

Bought Seasonic M12II Bronze Evo Edition (620W) for 6.5k..Thanx for the suggestion.


----------

